

Ask HN: What's my best option for managing Macbooks in my organisation? - racontour

I&#x27;ve currently been tasked with the management of a small number of Macbooks. I just need to be able to enforce policies and full disk encryption, and limit user rights. Does anyone have any suggestions of what could suit my needs?
======
mtmail
A Google employee gave an overview of the tools they use to manage their
(1000s of) staff Macs. [https://www.usenix.org/conference/lisa13/managing-
macs-googl...](https://www.usenix.org/conference/lisa13/managing-macs-google-
scale) For example he points to
[https://github.com/google/macops](https://github.com/google/macops)

~~~
racontour
They have quite the suite that you can host on GCE. If I can eek out the time
to deploy it, this looks like a winner, thanks.

------
opless
Windows</sarcasm>

In all seriousness, I'm not sure that Apple supply anything remotely close to
the functionality of windows policy manager, though I've heard some good
mumblings about centrify and their offerings.

[http://www.centrify.com/mac/group-policy-for-mac-os-x-
deskto...](http://www.centrify.com/mac/group-policy-for-mac-os-x-desktops.asp)

------
cromulent
Profile manager?

[https://help.apple.com/serverapp/mac/4.0/#/apd0E2214C6-50F0-...](https://help.apple.com/serverapp/mac/4.0/#/apd0E2214C6-50F0-48C9-A482-74CEA1D77A9F)

~~~
bashinator
I've had pretty mixed-to-bad experiences with profile manager. It doesn't seem
to be a product that Apple puts much care into. On the other hand, I've had
very good luck with Casper from JAMF.

------
bigbossman
You can use AirWatch to manage Macs, although this may be too much for your
needs.

[http://www.air-watch.com/solutions/macos](http://www.air-
watch.com/solutions/macos)

